# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  CBP says its unrealistic for Americans to avoid its license plate surveillance

## fortis

> Many areas of both public and private property have signage that alerts individuals that the area is under surveillance


WTH!

https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/10/cb...-surveillance/

----------

Big Dummy (07-13-2020),Lone Gunman (07-12-2020),Northern Rivers (07-12-2020),potlatch (07-12-2020),Quark (07-12-2020),WarriorRob (07-12-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> WTH!
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/10/cb...-surveillance/


That's one reason is use Uber and Lyft and even gypsy cabs.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Carry

----------

Lone Gunman (07-12-2020),WarriorRob (07-12-2020)

----------


## WarriorRob

:Wtf20:  is write, big brother is always watching is true apparently

----------

Lone Gunman (07-12-2020),Quark (07-13-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> is write, big brother is always watching is true apparently


Right.

 :Wink:

----------

Big Dummy (07-13-2020),WarriorRob (07-12-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> WTH!
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/10/cb...-surveillance/


That's already the case here in Oz. There are no roads...other that dirt outback tracks "beyond the black stump" that don't check your plates as you cross state lines.

On the M-1 (like your I-95) they will clock you at one camera...and compute the time it took to get to another camera. There are white lines on the pavement to delineate the exact places you were. Too fast...and, you'll get a ticket in the mail. If they see you on your phone...that's a biggie.

I'm always aware of this. Funny, too. You can see someone driving next to you on the phone...then...it's put down below their seat (the cameras peer down at a steep angle) as they go under the camera bank.

https://roadsafety.transport.nsw.gov...rit%20periods.

----------

Big Dummy (07-13-2020),Quark (07-13-2020),WarriorRob (07-12-2020)

----------


## Quark

> That's one reason is use Uber and Lyft and even gypsy cabs.


And you think they won't find you there? Think again.

----------

Big Dummy (07-13-2020),Northern Rivers (07-13-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> And you think they won't find you there? Think again.


 @Quark I know a few places I can cross the border without detection by road...both through friends' properties off the beaten path. The original reason was a good one...cattle tick control. Honestly...I could buy another home with the losses ticks have caused me over the years. There were only two places you could cross before there were cameras, everywhere...that just had them there...under a big sign that said, "Cattle Trucks Must Exit For Inspection" with a phone number to alert the station. I was cool with that.

Australia does have many things I can't get used to...but...I have come to understand them over the years. We failed in our Breakaway Revolution from The Crown in 1854...so...there were no documents resetting the political agenda. Britain disburses "permission" for things. The freed Colonies enshrined these "permissions" as rights. Once you consider that a colony is always subservient to The Crown...you can get a better idea on the whole of it....

I voted AGAINST scrapping the Monarchy (in favour of a Constitutional Republic) for the simple reason that all it made possible was to scrap the Queen...and still keep electing a President out of the hands of The People and still with The House who appoints the President. As it is, now...to make a corresponding look at it...is The Queen is President...Governor General is VP...and our Prime Minister is appointed by the majority party in Parliament...what you call Speaker of The House. We do have "a speaker"...but...that's just like a Parliamentary Sargent At Arms.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eureka_Rebellion

----------

Big Dummy (07-13-2020),Oceander (07-13-2020),Quark (07-13-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> And you think they won't find you there? Think again.


lol - they will find me when I want to be found.

No, their systems are not yet integrated with Uber. It's in progress, that's one of the reasons Uber has been down a lot lately. Lyft has no interface at all.

----------


## Big Dummy

> lol - they will find me when I want to be found.
> 
> No, their systems are not yet integrated with Uber. It's in progress, that's one of the reasons Uber has been down a lot lately. Lyft has no interface at all.


Facial recognition AI.

----------


## jirqoadai

just imagine how many poisonous snakes and salties eat the birds that eat the aussie ticks. slaughter the snakes and gators and your tick problem disapears.

----------


## Quark

> lol - they will find me when I want to be found.
> 
> No, their systems are not yet integrated with Uber. It's in progress, that's one of the reasons Uber has been down a lot lately. Lyft has no interface at all.


You are really naive on what the government can and cannot do. I guess I worked in government in one sort or another for so long than I know that you can be found no matter what you do.

----------

Oceander (07-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You are really naive on what the government can and cannot do. I guess I worked in government in one sort or another for so long than I know that you can be found no matter what you do.


And no matter where you live.
Thermal imaging and super duper spy satellites.

----------

Quark (07-13-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> No, their systems are not yet integrated with Uber. It's in progress, that's one of the reasons Uber has been down a lot lately. Lyft has no interface at all.


so did you pay with a credit card? that's as good as a license plate.

----------

